

Bitcoins up another 7% just in July alone - SlipperySlope
http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgoxUSD#rg60zigDailyztgSza1gSMAzm1g300zm2g25zi1gAccDist

======
SlipperySlope
A business primer on the Bitcoin ecosystem:

[http://blog.bitinstant.com/blog/2012/7/5/a-business-
primer-o...](http://blog.bitinstant.com/blog/2012/7/5/a-business-primer-on-
the-bitcoin-ecosystem-erik-voorhees.html)

